# Andy. Bikes.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

http://bikebarn.com/itemlist.cfm?category=50&startRow=21

To go cheaper go to the lower pages and the opposite for higher end bikes. Ill have more coming later.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Here is a XT/Lx level bike with a CroMo frame. Steel rides much better than alooominum.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI297T00-Jamis+Dragon+Comp+Bike+07.aspx

If you want to build up the Klein, heres some options. XT level with everything but a fork runs $1200.

http://www.blueskycycling.com/cat-build-kit.htm

This is a decent build kit and I prefer Sram over Shimano. This level is XT but with no wheels, headset, bars and no brakes etc. I currently run Avid BB5s and you pick them up for about $75
http://www.greenfishsports.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1797

Your not new and I wont blow smoke up yer butt. You know what this carp costs. Id really like to have that Jamis. I thing thats a great deal!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

BTW, your receiver pack was flat dead. You might have some binding issues.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Online bikes.

http://www.khsbicycles.com/04_alite_series_08.htm

http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes-Hub-MTB.html

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/mountain_bikes.htm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

If you absolutley have to hit rock bottom on the price, this comes fairly welcomed on the MTBR forum and would be better than buying a bike from a pawn shop. And I have the tools to build it.

http://www.target.com/gp/search/602-2716754-4011804?field-keywords=forge_sawback&LNM=forge_sawback&CPNG=Sports&AFID=yahoocom&LID=5956244&ref=tgt_adv_XSYH0802


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hey Gary,

What if I don't want to do offroading/MTN biking stuff and just want a bike to ride around the neighborhood or park? Just a road bike of sorts, I guess? What's the recommendation there?

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Hey Gary,
> 
> What if I don't want to do offroading/MTN biking stuff and just want a bike to ride around the neighborhood or park? Just a road bike of sorts, I guess? What's the recommendation there?
> 
> PD2


Hybrid or townie. BRB


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Paul, look at Hybrids, comforts etc here.

http://bikebarn.com/itemlist.cfm?pageId=290

That should give a general idea of whats happening.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sorry guys. Sorry to interupt the RC forum. Saturday was Andy's first race in a long time and it whupped his arse. He is out of shape and asked me to find a bike for him to get back into shape.

Wonder if the rest of the world realizes racing toy cars is taxing?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Paul, look at Hybrids, comforts etc here.
> 
> http://bikebarn.com/itemlist.cfm?pageId=290
> 
> That should give a general idea of whats happening.


Like this:

http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3429

Do they have anything with a bannana seat and some trick fenders? HEHEHE!!

Seriously, we have been thinking of doing some riding and have both asphalt/concrete trails as well as some woods with flat, offroad trails that are cut for bikers and runners to use. How well would the bike above (and the women's version for my wife) work?

Thanks bro!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Like this:
> 
> http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3429
> 
> ...


Itll be fine if by offroad you mean some dirt is something that was accidently tossed on concrete Paul. Thats not an offroad bike. Itll be fine for park and subdivision riding after work though. Defintly not a trail bike.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Itll be fine if by offroad you mean some dirt is something that was accidently tossed on concrete Paul. Thats not an offroad bike. Itll be fine for park and subdivision riding after work though. Defintly not a trail bike.


The trails are hard packed dirt - definitely not cut trails like you guys ride. So not really dirt on asphalt, but not cut trails either. Does that make sense?

I think it will be fine, but just checking.

Thanks again!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

These are the coolest cruiser bikes going, bar none. Was thinking about getting one, but they don't make the Al Custom I want anymore. Soem of them have internal 3 or 5 speed hubs. I know Bicycle World and Fitness at Dairy Ashford carries them, and I think Planetary Cycles on Braeswood still does also. Good quality, I bought Alyssa the Little Rosie for her first bike.
http://www.electrabike.com/home/


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> These are the coolest cruiser bikes going, bar none. Was thinking about getting one, but they don't make the Al Custom I want anymore. Soem of them have internal 3 or 5 speed hubs. I know Bicycle World and Fitness at Dairy Ashford carries them, and I think Planetary Cycles on Braeswood still does also. Good quality, I bought Alyssa the Little Rosie for her first bike.
> http://www.electrabike.com/home/


Nice looking, but I don't know about a cruiser, per say. I'm looking for something that will get us some outdoor riding exercise, give us the option of taking some hard-packed dirt trails, but nothing crazy like jumping and MTN biking stuff. Ride comfortable on the concrete/asphalt as well as on the hard-packed dirt. That kind of stuff.

I could definitely see Nicole having one of the kids bikes.

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> The trails are hard packed dirt - definitely not cut trails like you guys ride. So not really dirt on asphalt, but not cut trails either. Does that make sense?
> 
> I think it will be fine, but just checking.
> 
> ...


Should be fine! Just dont get eager and drop into the lowers.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The Sparker or Straight 8 would work for the kind of riding you're talking about on hard packed trails, but nothing beyond that. The hybrids are really the best thing if you want something you can ride around the neighborhood and also take out in the dirt occasionally.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary,

DEFINITELY nothing like that! They look a little like this:










It's part of what is known as Cole's Creek (seen on the map below). Also, if you look closely at the map, you will see the asphalt trails that run along the Drainage areas - they are marked in brown lines:

http://www.colescrossinghoa.com/images/customers/128098/storage/MASTER%20PLAN%20AND%20COMMERCIAL.PDF

That's what I'm looking for.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> The Sparker or Straight 8 would work for the kind of riding you're talking about on hard packed trails, but nothing beyond that. The hybrids are really the best thing if you want something you can ride around the neighborhood and also take out in the dirt occasionally.


The Sparker and Straight 8 both look pretty nice. What do those bikes set you back?

Thanks CJ!
PD2


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I know those anthills!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I know those anthills!


Trey and I will be meeting up Sunday morning!!! Get your bike fixed and come ride with us.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Trey and I will be meeting up Sunday morning!!! Get your bike fixed and come ride with us.


Wait. You won't race because it's too hot but you'll ride????


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Wait. You won't race because it's too hot but you'll ride????


Big difference from being out in the sun all day to spending a couple of hours under the early morning canopy.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I like this one. http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3245


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

PD, the Electra bikes are typically about $500 on the high end down to $300 or so, just depends on the bike. If you call BWF at 281-556-0923 they should be able to price them for you.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> I like this one. http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3245


When you go to get it Ill go with you. They know me by name and when they see I brought you in, they will go the extra mile and the next time i buy something... You know the drill.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Can you get me a discount?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> Can you get me a discount?


I dont know if they'll do that or not. Try getting them to toss in a free helmet or something.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

After buying things from guitar center for so long I usually ask for a discount everywere. I aint scared to ask one and usually get one. Even from Meir at M+M.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

When you going?


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I have to see how blessed I am on friday.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

fishermanX said:


> I have to see how blessed I am on friday.


Im blessed today and in fact, Im leaving here at 1:00.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> PD, the Electra bikes are typically about $500 on the high end down to $300 or so, just depends on the bike. If you call BWF at 281-556-0923 they should be able to price them for you.


I may check it out. I'm kind of likeing the Trek 7000 Hybrid though. IDK. We'll see.

Thanks bro!
PD2


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hybrid is probably a better all around choice for you. You'll have a lot more gears, LOL.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Giving up on the rigid idea. Got me some boing babY!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Me still likey hardtails. If it has dual suspension it should have a 2-stroke also, LOL.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its still a hardtail but now some boing up front. A couple of sections I rode through Sunday had me banging around so much that I litterly couldnt see straight. My eyeballs were rattling around in my head. lol


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I've been thinking about bringing my Rock Hopper out. It would probably be worthwhile to take it to a bike shop and just have them go through it. That could be costly though. It may be cheaper to buy a new bike lol.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Hrmm...I no longer have a truck. Guess I would need a bike rack for the stang too.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Bring it Guff, Bring it. I should have my bike on friday. Riding on the ant hills will get you in shape quick. A few years back I used to ride from wilcrest to hwy 6 and back and not a bit of fat on me. Now I'm currently lugging around about 20 extra lbs, and I dont like it.


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

The 2cool Riding Team, I like the sound of that.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I've been thinking about bringing my Rock Hopper out. It would probably be worthwhile to take it to a bike shop and just have them go through it. That could be costly though. It may be cheaper to buy a new bike lol.


Whats it need? I have all the tools.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Well...I don't guess it needs much aside from the rubber replaced, handgrips and stuff. It probably just needs a good tear-down and bearings repacked. I think the derailers need adjusting/lubing.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Well...I don't guess it needs much aside from the rubber replaced, handgrips and stuff. It probably just needs a good tear-down and bearings repacked. I think the derailers need adjusting/lubing.


How is the drive train? Chain ok? The one tool I dont have is the bottom bracket tool. odds are yours is either a square taper or isis. Mine has outboard bearings. But those bearings might be ok!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I guess the chain is ok. It's still looped together!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I guess the chain is ok. It's still looped together!


Getting everything you need and getting it done before Sunday might be tough with my shedule. Tonight is finishing my bike. You racing Saturday?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

DoH! My schedule just got busier. I wont make Sundays ride and no racing Saturday. Double time just called. lol


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I wouldn't make it either way, I don't have a bike rack for the Mustang.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like a trip to the LBS!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Whats it need? I have all the tools.


I have the tools for both cartridge and standard type square spindle bottom brackets, as well as the crank puller. There are several different versions of the splined drive brackets, the tool you need depends on what type you have. My guess is he has a square spindle so I should have the tools.

P.S. I wish you sissies would get single-speeds.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> I have the tools for both cartridge and standard type square spindle bottom brackets, as well as the crank puller. There are several different versions of the splined drive brackets, the tool you need depends on what type you have. My guess is he has a square spindle so I should have the tools.
> 
> P.S. I wish you sissies would get single-speeds.


With a little basket on the front?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> P.S. I wish you sissies would get single-speeds.


I like to be able to climb a hill and still hit the big ring at 23.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> With a little basket on the front?


Nah, more like these. But we can put a basket on the front of yours to carry your arse in when I hand it to you. Ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Or I can break out the old skool hard tail if you prefer. It's set up with slicks and lights in this pic for 4:30 AM training rides. Back when I used to train, LOL.


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> I wouldn't make it either way, I don't have a bike rack for the Mustang.


Do you have a hitch on the 'stang?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Like you actually ride Chris! :slimer: Bring what you want and run with this 50 year old and I choose the trail. It will be techincal and there will be no doubt, Trey will kick all of out butts. lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Like you actually ride Chris! :slimer: Bring what you want and run with this 50 year old and I choose the trail. It will be techincal and there will be no doubt, Trey will kick all of out butts. lol


LOL. I'm in the useta category right now for sure. The ****er of the whole thing is I was actually riding and freekin RUNNING before I left one of my digits on the tennis court. Healthy enough to ride again, just have to find the motivation I misplaced and lose the 10 lb I put back on when I got hurt. But your time is coming old man. Tag team race? You bring Trey and I'll get Racer X to come in from College Station. We can return the favor and head up that way and ride the trails at Bryan Utilities Lake.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> LOL. I'm in the useta category right now for sure. The ****er of the whole thing is I was actually riding and freekin RUNNING before I left one of my digits on the tennis court. Healthy enough to ride again, just have to find the motivation I misplaced and lose the 10 lb I put back on when I got hurt. But your time is coming old man. Tag team race? You bring Trey and I'll get Racer X to come in from College Station. We can return the favor and head up that way and ride the trails at Bryan Utilities Lake.


Nope! Nothing but technical for me! No weenie paved stuff here!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Gary said:


> Nope! Nothing but technical for me! No weenie paved stuff here!


Huh?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

rex cars said:


> Do you have a hitch on the 'stang?


Blasphemy!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Hybrid is probably a better all around choice for you. You'll have a lot more gears, LOL.


Ah yes, but will it have a machine attached that goes BING! ?

LOL!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yanno whats weird CJ? I have built two bikes that were over 3k each and I never rode them. Right now my bike is built up with leftover parts and stuff, and I ride the dogpoop out of it. LOL


Take Guffs old Rock Hopper. Those bikes are hard to beat.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

LeadScrew? You going today?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Gary said:


> Take Guffs old Rock Hopper. Those bikes are hard to beat.


Hey Gary, what would be the differences between my bike and a "low end" name brand bike such as this one?

http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3441


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Hey Gary, what would be the differences between my bike and a "low end" name brand bike such as this one?
> 
> http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3441


I assume your Rock Hopper has an alooominum frame and that bike has a steel frame. For what you would spend on that you could upgrade your bike and be way better off than having that one.

This is the lowest end RH.

http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3154


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I didnt even notice it was steel. Yeh that's huge. Mine has full xtm stuff as well, I'm sure that would play in.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Either the RH has come way down in price or I got hosed. Mine was $900...of course this was 10 years ago.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Either the RH has come way down in price or I got hosed. Mine was $900...of course this was 10 years ago.


A full XT hardtail today runs over 2k.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I take that back, $2800. http://bikebarn.com/itemdetails.cfm?id=3425


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Any recommendations on a particular Camelbak?


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Oh, and front shocks. Do they ever need rebuilt or maintenance? If so how do you tell?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> Any recommendations on a particular Camelbak?


Naw, just whatever size you want. As far as the fork goes, yes, they do need maintenance. What kind of fork? Do you know if its coil spring or elastomer? If its elastomer, it will need to be rebuilt. They dry up with age.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I have no idea, it came on the Rockhopper when I bought it. It has "accordian" rubber covering it and no idea what's in it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Guffinator said:


> I have no idea, it came on the Rockhopper when I bought it. It has "accordian" rubber covering it and no idea what's in it.


When you get home get the brand and model and do a search. I have a feeling its a Manitou.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

that sounds familiar


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Then most likely its elastomer.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Here's the bike I'm gonna be riding.










Need to get rid of these before I ride it too hard though. LOL










Gary, you got PM


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I used to have some of those pedals. Still got the scars too!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow, I raced a Proflex for a while with that Girvin fork. What component group is on that bike?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Wow, I raced a Proflex for a while with that Girvin fork. What component group is on that bike?


Looks like XT level.

http://www.mtbr.com/cat/older-categories-bikes/bike/proflex/856-bike-/PRD_349453_91crx.aspx


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I just weighed my Hardtail Chris. 28 pounds. LOL You know what they say about cheap, light and strong! I got cheap and strong with the new fork but I sure added on the weight.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

*Pedals...*

Man, back when a buddy of mine in Elementary school and I used to race BMX, he had some pedals like that (tells you how long THAT design has been around!) and he came off a table top jump, missed his pedals and when one foot finally connected with one pedal, the other came around so hard that it nearly cut his achilles tendon in two! He was out for a long time, needless to say and we never raced much BMX after that. He was awesome too! We used to have wheelie riding contests - he had figured out how to ride a wheelie around our block which was a 1/4 mile with 4 corners to turn! I think his best was 2 and half times around the block without dropping the front wheel. Ah yes....bike memories....

PD2


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

****, could never ride a wheelie that long. I thought I was the man when I was finally was able to ride around with no hands. There was a few kids that I new that could though.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Did you get it?


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

Good eye Gary. Those are XT componenets. It's all stock except for the springs and the pedals.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

nik77356 said:


> Good eye Gary. Those are XT componenets. It's all stock except for the springs and the pedals.


I sent ya an e mail.


----------

